

Beg HN: The Open Source Student Information System (SIS) - 7mediaws
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/455-edutrac

======
7mediaws
There is some skepticism around this project, but I strongly believe that the
education community needs an open source student information system of this
magnitude. It's feature set is greatly influenced by Ellucian's (formerly
Datatel) product called Colleague. It is more like a school management system
than an SIS, but it is my hope that it will grow into a full blown ERP.

